# Red River Area Sportsmen's Club



## WayneBeyer (Nov 21, 2003)

*Junior Wildlife Club *

December meeting is still being planned.

*Red River Area Sportsmen's Club *

Thursday, December 17th Christmas social at 6 PM at the Community Center.

* November 19, 2009 Minutes *

A Red River Area Sportsmenâ€™s Club (RRASC) meeting was held on the 19th day of November, 2009 from 7:30-9 PM at Hughes Shelter. Randy Ehni, Dave Meyer, Dick Anderson, Joe Oâ€™Meara, Paul Oehlke, Bruce Eckre, Dave Langenwalter, Vern Shasky, Curt Mund, Dick Bell, Kevin Manock, Paul Sinner, Josh Barringer, Rich Truesdell, Pete Kautzman, Cindie VanTassel, Vic Barringer, Bill Straus, Greg Gerou, Daryl Eberhardt, Clarence Schutz & Wayne Beyer attended the meeting.

MSC (Eckre, Manock) to approve 10-15-09 minutes.

MSC (V. Barringer, Bell) to send a letter to Wahpeton-Breckenridge Police Departments and Richland-Wilkin Sheriff Departments that RRASC / Sportsmen Against Hunger would have interest in using roadkill deer with value for processing venison for the Food Pantry. Dick Anderson and Vic Barringer volunteered to transport deer, if needed.

MSC (Truesdell, Bell) to sponsor gun and youth games at Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation fund-raiser on Friday, February 5th. Paul Sinner, Vic Barringer & Wayne Beyer volunteered to help.

Club decals were distributed.

The ND Sportfishing Congress meets on Saturday, December 12th in Bismarck. They invited RRASC to send a representative.

The ND Wildlife Federation (NDWF) Annual Conference is scheduled on January 22-23-24 in Bismarck. The club is authorized seven voting delegates. NDWF asked the club to send a representative to their Board meetings.

The Executive Committee will meet regarding the budget. Club member input was invited.

Dick Anderson & Joe Oâ€™Meara, Hankinson discussed their highly successful youth archery program. It is offered through the National Archery in the Schools Program (NASP). There are several trained volunteers. 32 youths went through the program. Hankinson hosted a tournament during their October Fest. There have been inquires from Wahpeton youths. They encouraged the club to support / sponsor a team during a tournament next spring. They own a trailer and equipment. Six practices would be sufficient training before a tournament. Grades 5-8 have been the most interested. Insurance coverage is provided if 4H is involved. An indoor practice facility may be needed locally. Four students make up a team. There could be local training if there are six interested volunteers. The matter was referred to the Junior Wildlife Committee.

The checking account balance is $30,202.84. The Hunters Smoker Benefit (at this time) netted $16,568.09.

Zebra mussels were not found on local Red River fishing piers and boat docks.

North Dakota folks associated with â€˜Hunt of a Lifetimeâ€™ have transitioned to â€˜Outdoor Adventure Foundation,â€™ which organizes Upper Midwest hunts for children with serious diseases or illnesses. $1,000 was previously donated to â€˜Hunt of Lifetimeâ€™ during 2009. Continued support will be considered with the 2010 budget.

MSC (Beyer, Eckre) to donate $50 to Prairie Pothole Partners, $200 to the ND Game Wardens Museum and $250 to the Junior Duck Stamp Contest.

The SE Sportsmenâ€™s Club plans to meet before the ND Game & Fish Fall Advisory Board Meeting, scheduled on Monday, December 7th in Kindred.

A $3,000 ND Game & Fish grant was received for the youth waterfowl and pheasant hunts, which were successfully held. Evaluations were completed by youth hunters and mentors. A committee meeting will be scheduled.

Wayne Hankel presented soap carving to 17 Jr. Wildlife Club members tonight.

The Red River shoreline project east of the Kidder Recreation Area rock rapids will not be completed due to high river levels.

The Scholarship Committee plans to send letters to area high schools in January.

Curt Mund was thanked for doing a terrific job as Hunters Smoker Chair. He expressed appreciation for club members who helped with the prep night and Hunters Smoker. Vern Shasky has volunteered to co-chair the 2010 event, scheduled on Friday, October 22nd at the Eagles Club. A follow-up committee meeting will be scheduled.

MSC (Mund, Shasky) to pay Denise Herding, Becky Truesdell and Melissa Schumacher each $50 for their extraordinary efforts with the Hunters Smoker.

Hides for Habitat collection dumpsters are located at Wahpeton Auto Value and Breckenridge Blazer Express. Curt will get a couple knives for prizes. Jim Stargell is purchasing the hides. A carcass dumpster is located in the parking lot just south of Waste Management, Wahpeton.

Cindie VanTassel discussed the fishing seminar, scheduled on Friday, March 19th at the Community Center. She plans to ask Backwater Ed Carlson for Red River catfishing, bowfishermen, walleye/northern pick/bass fishermen, NDGF & MN DNR representatives, etc. Rich Truesdell will follow-up with a Northland Tackle representative.

Cindie VanTassel reported that she is working with Breckenridge 4H and Community Education for a youth archery program, including grant resources.

MSC (Mund, Eckre) to purchase four Wild Games tickets.

The Salvation Army is looking for bell ringers.

The next meeting will be Christmas pot-luck meal at the Community Center on Thursday, December 17th. Cindie VanTassel will develop invitations.

MSC (VanTassel, Eckre) to adjourn meeting.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Bump


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Wayne does a great job of editing this post and updating their clubs activities.


----------

